# How much would you pay for 350 mile range?



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

What is extended range worth? 350 is a step up from the 300 most expect but considering this is 2 years away it seems realistic. Please answer 215 only if you would not pay for an upgrade under any circumstances.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

I would be happy with 300 miles for $2,000. $3,000 for 350 would be very good.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the 300+ range isn't that important to me, so put in $3k, but honestly think it would be closer to double that.


----------



## Cali Desert Driver (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a commute of either 140 or 250 miles (round trip) depending on which airport I go to. Add to that the vampire drain of parking for four days and a 300 mile range would be really appealing to me. As it is, and with well placed Superchargers on my commute route, I can definitely make the range work with the larger battery choice of whatever is offered on the Model 3.

I agree with Melinda I put in 3K but would presume it would be closer to 6K


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

To be honest (and with no offense intended to whoever disagrees with me), I'd rather not vote on how much I'd be willing to pay, lest someone at the "Tesla Price Setting Department" sees this thread and says, "Oh, we were going to suggest half that amount. But if they're willing to pay more for that upgrade than we were planning, then let's do it." At least, that's the kind of luck I have.


----------



## Englander (Apr 17, 2016)

I've voted for 5k, but would love it to be less!

Elon has said he expects the average Model 3 price to be around $42k, so $7k more than the 215 mile base. Surely a bigger battery has got to be a priority for a lot of people, so I'm hoping his $42k options include that?

I want the bigger battery for the longer range, but also as a buffer for the battery losing range with age. I tend to buy a car and keep it for some years, so I'll still want a usable range after, say, 10 years and 120,000 miles...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

All things being equal, if you have to chose between a bigger battery or more options the bigger battery is the better choice.

A larger battery means you can charge it faster to 80%, suffer less range loss in colder climes and will show less degradation signs over the same timeframe as a smaller battery.

Model 3 is all about economies of scale so expect the upgrades to cost a lot less than they do on the Model S (which I find to be a bit on the outrageous side in my opinion but understandable since they need the big margins to stay afloat and pay for R&D).


----------



## Pinewold (Apr 4, 2016)

Autopilot, glass and big battery for $42.5k would be a big win especially with supercharging.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

Big battery, metal roof, air suspension. First three are minimums and maybe ???, autopilot (both safety and convenience) @ $42,500. I will do most of my charging at home. Hope to be Solar City powered by Sep 2016. It is ok to dream ??


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

When Elon said he guessed the average would be $42K, that's a mix of $35K and higher-than-$35K. So you could be looking at $35K and $49K, with $49K being dual motor and bigger battery.

My guess is the battery is about $7,500:

> $35,000 base
> $3,500 dual motor
> $7,500 bigger battery (from 50 -> 75kWh, mfg cost 25K x 190 = 4,750)
> $2,000 panorama glass
> $2,000 stereo
> $2,000 luxury
> $2,000 air shocks (can't remember if those will be available on 3)
> $5,000 ludicrous upgrade
Total: $59,000 (every option)

This assumes the pricing is based on pack cost of $190/kWh. I heard it's currently that, and planned lower.
So if they price based on large volumes and call it $175, you could be looking at a manufacturing cost of:

25kWh x $175/kWh = $4,375. That would make an upgrade price of $6,000 seem achievable at good margin.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I know this won't be popular but I put 10K for 350 miles and here's why. There is no question that I could live just fine with 215 miles of range. The supercharger structure as it is right now, let alone what it will look like in two years, would suit me fine. The reason I hold the longest range possible in such high regard is for the long term health of the battery. Degradation over time on a 350 mile range battery vs. a 215 mile range battery would be significant over say a 10 year period...and yes, I plan on keeping this car that long. It would also charge faster at a supercharger than a smaller battery.

Range is the number one thing for me...followed by autopilot and I am willing to pay for it.

Dan


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I know this won't be popular but I put 10K for 350 miles and here's why. There is no question that I could live just fine with 215 miles of range. The supercharger structure as it is right now, let alone what it will look like in two years, would suit me fine. The reason I hold the longest range possible in such high regard is for the long term health of the battery. Degradation over time on a 350 mile range battery vs. a 215 mile range battery would be significant over say a 10 year period...and yes, I plan on keeping this car that long. It would also charge faster at a supercharger than a smaller battery.
> 
> Range is the number one thing for me...followed by autopilot and I am willing to pay for it.
> 
> Dan


I agree 100%


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Current pricing on the Model S is $171/rated mile (based on 70 to 75kWh Upgrade). So the price (if same as S which is questionable) should be $23,085.

Personally, my only hope for the Model 3 is that there's an option which gets me the same range I have on my S today -- 265 miles. That or better and i'm golden. I can live with 265 and make everything work. Less than that and then add in some degradation over time and i'd be concerned for my own use.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Living in a big snow state complicates things for me. Normally, we would not have at least one car with AWD. Our driveway is long and steep and often icy. Fortunately, I will have lots of feedback from other 3 owners before I have to decide.

So, for me, dual motor, bigger battery, autopilot and then look at the number to see if there is room for anything else.


----------

